# Récupération de fichier sauvegardé sur mac



## florian35 (5 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour, j'utilisai claris cad (logiciel de dessin) et au moment de jeter le mac (performa 630) j'ai copié mes fichier sur disquettes puis clé usb. Les données ont été stocké sur un PC et aujourd'hui je souhaite les réutiliser en les transférant sur un mac (OS 9) mais l'extension n'est pas présente et le logiciel de dessin ne reconnait pas le fichier.
J'ai essayé de rentrer l'extension manuellement (.ccad) mais cela ne fonctionne pas.
J'ai également essayé avec un émulateur pour le même résultat et le logiciel Classic Graphic Translator ne reconnait pas non plus.
Lorsque j'ouvre mon fichier en hexadécimal j'obtient CAD2D2.
Une solution?


----------



## Bernard53 (5 Janvier 2011)

Comme je n'ai jamais utilisé ClarisCad je ne sais pas la façon qu'il utilisait pour sauver ses fichiers. Mais une chose m'a mis la puce à l'oreille : les données ont été stockées sur PC (sous-entendu sous Windows). Or le Performa 630 fonctionnait avec Mac OS 9, et quasiment tous les fichiers sous Mac OS 9 contenaient 2 champs : champ de ressources et champ de données.

Le problème est que le transfert sur le PC fait perdre à tous les coups le champ de ressources des fichiers provenant d'un Mac ainsi que les codes Créateur et Type, sauf si on a pris la précaution de "stuffiter ou binhexer" les fichiers (les vieux briscards comprendront). Et j'ai bien peur que votre problème vienne de là.

Comme la clé USB a certainement servi pour le transfert vers le PC, sous-entendu elle est formatée en FAT, le problème est identique. Le seul espoir de retrouvrer vos fichiers intègres est les disquettes en espérant qu'elles avaient été formatées sur Mac, sinon...

Par contre vous ne dites pas comment vous avez essayé d'utiliser ces fichiers. Vous pouvez tenter, si ça n'a pas été déjà fait, d'utiliser la fonction Fichier - Ouvrir... du logiciel et aller chercher votre fichier. On a un peu trop l'habitude du double-clic 

Salutations.


----------



## Sly54 (5 Janvier 2011)

Ici de vieilles suggestions, en partie reprises là
Mais bon, comme tu peux le lire, c'est pas gagné !


----------



## antoniotin (1 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour, moi j'utilisai claris cad (logiciel de dessin) dans les années 90 mais aujourd'hui je voudrais transferer les fichiers ClarisCad vers du DXF ou DWG
Comment faire?,,?????


----------



## nikon33 (5 Juillet 2012)

Pourquoi ne pas essayer de voir ce que vous propose l'excellent GraphiConverter dans le monde mac à partir des disquettes mac.... si les fichieirs n'ont pas perdu leur deux parties ressources et données


----------

